# Logan 200 question



## notqwik (Aug 24, 2013)

So when I bought this lathe the side cover did not fit well.  It was such a great deal I really did not inspect it all that close.  Now that I have had it a couple of months I started looking close at the head stock and comparing to other Logan 200's.  Seems mine has an extra bearing on the left side of the spindle.  This is causing the left gear cover to not be able to close completely.  Seem like one of the previous owner cut the cover in attempt to make the stock cover work.

So here is my question.  Is this some odd variation of a Logan 200?  Has anyone seen one similar?


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 24, 2013)

It looks to be a different spindle also, since it is longer on the left side---someone must have done some modifing because of problems with the old bearing housing--they put in extra oiling and greasing fixtures on top of the old housing also ---as long as it works fine the way it is, I wouldn't be concerned--but if it doesn't then I would tear it down to see why they did the change.----Dave


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 24, 2013)

This is just a thought, but check the size of the hole through the spindle. It should be #3 morse taper, with a maximum hole diameter of just over .750"

The thread for mounting the chuck should be 1 1/2" x 8

The spindle might be from a different machine of a larger size and the bearing modification was done to support that spindle.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Aug 25, 2013)

_*maybe*_ it ( the bearing towards the chuck/spindle bearing) was replaced, and was not the proper "0 axail" pre-load bearing.
the extra bearing may have been added to add preload.


----------



## Redlineman (Aug 25, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> _*maybe*_ it ( the bearing towards the chuck/spindle bearing) was replaced, and was not the proper "0 axail" pre-load bearing. the extra bearing may have been added to add preload.


 This ^^;

I'm not aware that the proper preload bearing is available from anyone but Logan, as they contracted to have them made again, I believe. Not even THEY knew about them until they started selling the generic version of the bearing, and getting reports of chatter, as I recall the story may have been. The proper ones are pricey but ready to work out of the box.

Here, you can see a much more sanitary version of what it looks like is going on with your machine, done by someone with a bit more flair for the creative and cunning.


Scroll down. Post #14. VERY slick!


----------



## notqwik (Aug 25, 2013)

Need to get another picture(s) taken, but until I do I will try to explain what I found.  Generally speaking I cannot leave anything alone, and since I have wanted to put a serpentine belt on this lathe anyway, I decided to remove the spindle.  Much harder than the other lathes I have (hardinge cataracts).  Anyway I did finally get it apart.  The odd bearing is really a very large sleeve bearing that is held in place with a nut through the left side of the headstock housing.  Looks as if someone need to repair the housing, put a much large hole in it, and installed this bearing/sleeve.  Not sure what spindle is really in this headstock since to looks to be longer than the original.  The added grease fitting (in the headstock) aligns with a grease hole in the sleeve.

Added pictures.


----------



## Redlineman (Aug 26, 2013)

Indeed;

That does not look like a 200 model spindle in my experience. Mine are threaded on the end for the nut. I'm guessing you have some sort of Frankenlathe there, made up from parts someone had lying around or went out and bought. I am not familiar enough with the other models to say, but its possible it is out of a later Logan, as they seem to have many models that are variations-on-a-theme rather than distinctly different.


----------



## notqwik (Aug 26, 2013)

Redlineman said:


> Indeed;
> 
> That does not look like a 200 model spindle in my experience. Mine are threaded on the end for the nut. I'm guessing you have some sort of Frankenlathe there, made up from parts someone had lying around or went out and bought. I am not familiar enough with the other models to say, but its possible it is out of a later Logan, as they seem to have many models that are variations-on-a-theme rather than distinctly different.



Added a couple of pictures of my spindle with a tape measure.  How do the measurements compare?  Thanks!


----------



## Chuck K (Aug 26, 2013)

I have had a lot of Logan 10" and 11" lathes.  I've never seen one with tapered roller bearings.  Everyone that I've had apart has had New Departure zero clearance sealed bearings.  When I first saw the picture of the rear bearing I thought you had a chucker lathe.  They had a collet closer on the the rear with a longer spindle, but the gear train on the rear is all different.  I would have to agree with the previous poster....you have a frankenlathe.  If it works the way it was set up, maybe you should run it that way.  Or buy a complete headstock for it.  You could probably find a complete headstock cheaper than buying parts.  There's a guy that always advertises logan parts on Chicago CL.  He buys complete lathes and parts them out.  I have a problem with that concept, but I have bought parts from him to complete my lathes....so I guess I can't complain too much about it.

Chuck


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Chuck, Yeah, the tapered roller bearing looked odd to me too. 
I have a wards/logan and it has the sealed assembly type bearing, like the New Departure zero clearance sealed bearings.


----------



## Chuck K (Aug 27, 2013)

I have the rear cover for that machine.  If your back gears and bullgear are good, you shouldn't have any problem finding a headstock with a good spindle/bearings that's being sold cheap because the gears are bad.  I don't know what prices are like in your area, but in IL it's pretty common to buy the old logan models without the qc gearbox for 200-250.  That's why some buy them and part them out.  They're worth more in pieces than they are as a whole.

Chuck


----------



## Redlineman (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey;

Yep; Frankenlathe. Rather odd in a way, to go to so much trouble. It seems that either these parts came from another Logan in a complete bunch, or there was some specific purpose in mind for this extreme level of modification. Otherwise, why not just get the right stuff? Not like it isn't plentiful. maybe it wasn't then? The rear of your case has definitely been machined for a more precise fit, and to get preload for that taper bearing. As Chuck says, if it works, go with it, or get a used loaded head stock (like I did) for parts.

What serial number is yours? By the case I see it is post 1943. Be advised that some time after my earlier version (1942 #15235) there was a change in the cone and cone gear. you need to make sure you have a matched pair, as they will not interchange. The ID is the same (using the same spindle), but the Oilite bushing and the shoulder OD and cone ID are quite different. Both spindles measure 12-7/16 in length.

Pic 1 - Milling the back of the case for a possible future preload setup.
Pic 2 - Before I started. Kind of obvious why I needed parts, eh?
Pic 3 - Spindle exploded.
Pic 4 - Late and early cone gears.


----------



## Redlineman (Aug 27, 2013)

Also;

I have a spare later case like yours (no switch opening in the lower right front) with a decent emblem on it, and an extra spindle in decent shape. I always hesitate to get rid of stuff before completing a project, but we might work something out. Oddly, I would be interested in your hacked gear cover, as mine is missing the change gear chart.


----------



## notqwik (Aug 27, 2013)

Currently the lathe (before I tore it apart) was running smoothly with no problems.  The left side cover needed trimmed a little (ok alot!) to fit reasonably well.  There is a piece that needs made to finish covering the spindle gear, but after that I think it will run for another 50 years.  I don't remember the s/n, but I did look it up one time and the lathe is from 1942.  The guy I bought it from said it came out of the FBI's work shop in DC.  His dad worked in the shop and when they upgraded he was able to buy it (or acquire it?).  So the modifications must have been done by the original owner (FBI).  

Redlineman- Thanks for the offer I will consider it.  I didn't plan on restoring it, I just want to use it.  If I can get the current config back together, I will use just use it.

Need to buy a serpentine belt and put it back together.


----------

